# Hello from West Texas



## Joel Avalos (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello, my name is Joel Avalos from El Paso, TX. I am currently waiting to become an EA with El Paso Lodge 130, and am definitely looking forward to it. I am also looking forward to joining in on some of the discussions here. Have a good one!


----------



## crono782 (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome Brother Joel!


----------



## Joel Avalos (Apr 11, 2015)

Just became an EA today! What an experience.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 11, 2015)

Joel Avalos said:


> Just became an EA today! What an experience.


Welcome to the site and congrats. I have my EA degree coming up in a little over a week.


----------



## Joel Avalos (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks,  and congratulations.


----------



## Joel Avalos (Apr 11, 2015)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Welcome to the site and congrats. I have my EA degree coming up in a little over a week.


Sorry I'm just learning how to navigate through this forum. Thanks & congratulations.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 12, 2015)

Joel Avalos said:


> Just became an EA today! What an experience.



Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## Joel Avalos (Apr 12, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


Thank you.


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 13, 2015)

Joel Avalos said:


> Hello, my name is Joel Avalos from El Paso, TX. I am currently waiting to become an EA with El Paso Lodge 130, and am definitely looking forward to it. I am also looking forward to joining in on some of the discussions here. Have a good one!


Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome, young Brother!


----------



## Joel Avalos (Apr 15, 2015)

Roy Vance said:


> Welcome, young Brother!


Thank you.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome and congratulations brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2015)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Welcome to the site and congrats. I have my EA degree coming up in a little over a week.


Hope things went well for you brother.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 22, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> Hope things went well for you brother.


Yes, they went very well brother @Warrior1256! I was initiated last night and I am ecstatic!


----------



## Joel Avalos (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes, it was a great experience @Warrior1256


----------



## Joel Avalos (Apr 22, 2015)

@Derinique Kendrick congratulations brother.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 22, 2015)

Joel Avalos said:


> @Derinique Kendrick congratulations brother.


Thanks Brother @Joel Avalos


----------



## rpbrown (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome young brother.


----------



## Joel Avalos (Apr 27, 2015)

rpbrown said:


> Welcome young brother.


Thank you.


----------



## omner (Nov 26, 2015)

Welcome Bro Joel!


----------



## Joel Avalos (Nov 27, 2015)

omner said:


> Welcome Bro Joel!


Thank you! Also, an update to all, I received my FC degree earlier this month. I know it's probably taken me some time but the experience has been a great one.


----------



## Emjaysmash (Nov 28, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

